# accessing twitter app on iphone 5



## NJMom130 (Apr 25, 2003)

Ok I downloaded the twitter app from the app store. When I open it it shows an old ID I used. I since have changed it. When I log in on my laptop with my email address and password I get in with the new name I pick for Twitter. When I go to the app it wants me to sign in under the old @ ID I had.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Open Settings. Scroll down to Twitter and click on it. See what Account is entered there. If the old one is, click on it then scroll down and cick "Delete"


----------



## NJMom130 (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks. Everything is fine. Appreciate the help


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome.


----------

